# 
.  ,   ,     .       .   21 . 25     .   30      .   -         ? (     .    .)  - .    .   ?- .... -  - .    .   .        ...   ""  .
    .    .  .  :            ?((((    20%   ?
    .     ....

----------


## -25

> .  ,   ,     .       .   21 . 25     .   30      .   -         ? (     .    .)  - .    .   ?- .... -  - .    .   .        ...   ""  .
>     .    .  .  :            ?((((    20%   ?
>     .     ....


  " "  .  ,    ,    : 


> ,    ,      (  ..).


       , ,         .
  ,       ,         ( ). ,   "   " -    .

----------


## -25

> - .    .


   ,     - . 





> -  - .    .


   ,   ,   .   115-       .   -     .  -    .

----------

